# Subversion



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

Subversion or svnlite is no longer available to dowload ports and system source code? Is it no longer possible to update with your subversion of the above in FreeBSD 13?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2021)

teo said:


> Subversion or svnlite is no longer available to dowload ports and system source code?


Ports, no, only git now. For the system sources, anything up to 12.x is still availabe on SVN until the end-of-life of 12. From 13.0 and onward it's only git.


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Ports, no, only git now. For the system sources, anything up to 12.x is still availabe on SVN until the end-of-life of 12. From 13.0 and onward it's only git.


And why did they remove it for FreeBSD 13,  for the use of the common non-professional user in the world ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2021)

The transition to git was announced a long time ago. Documentation was migrated first, then sources and lastly ports. Everything has moved to git, only 12.x is still also maintained in SVN because that was used during its release cycle. For 13.0 there never was a release in SVN, so there's no requirement for keeping it in SVN. 





__





						GitTransition - FreeBSD Wiki
					





					wiki.freebsd.org
				




If you're talking about the actual tools; svnlite(1) is still available in 13.0-RELEASE but will be removed in a future version. devel/subversion is still available in ports if you need it. You just can't use it anymore to update ports and/or your sources.


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> If you're talking about the actual tools; svnlite(1) is still available in 13.0-RELEASE but will be removed in a future version. devel/subversion is still available in ports if you need it. You just can use it anymore to update ports and/or your sources.


Neither one, nor the other, works anymore in FreeBSD 13.


# `svnlite update /usr/ports`

```
Skipped '/usr/ports'
svn: E155007: None of the targets are working copies
 #
```



# `svn update /usr/src`

```
Skipped '/usr/src'
svn: E155007: None of the targets are working copies
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2021)

The tool itself works just fine, but as I said, you can't use it to update your ports or source tree anymore. Ports tree and sources for 13.0 have all moved to git.

(looks like I made a typo and used "can" when it should have been "can't")


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> The tool itself works just fine, but as I said, you can't use it to update your ports or source tree anymore. Ports tree and sources for 13.0 have all moved to git.
> 
> (looks like I made a typo and used "can" when it should have been "can't")


With svnup, can I download the latest version of the ports or source code? I don't know what your procedure would be.


----------



## covacat (Jul 2, 2021)

you can only follow 12-STABLE with svnup
but you can use gitup from ports which works the same way as svnup/cvsup


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 2, 2021)

teo said:


> With svnup, can I download the latest version of the ports or source code? I don't know what your procedure would be.


The usual procedure with git is generally quite similar to the svn approach. Some docs here.


```
# git clone https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git /usr/ports
```

And from then on, you can update it via:


```
# cd /usr/ports
# git pull
```

The Git repo uses quite a bit more disk space because it pretty much mirrors the entire repo. For that you can use depth to specify a "shallow clone". For example:


```
# git clone --depth 1 https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git /usr/ports
```


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

In the branch for FreeBSD head, it still works in the previous method, what is the difference for the releng/13.0  and  base/head branch?  And the system when it is just installed, what source code branch does it bring?

$ `freebsd-version`

```
13.0-RELEASE-p2
$
```


----------



## mtu (Jul 2, 2021)

teo said:


> And why did they remove it for FreeBSD 13, for the use of the common non-professional user in the world ?


The move was done without much consideration for non-developers. The net/gitup port wants replace svnlite(1) in function, but it's not very mature yet.

Also, consider the irony that just as FreeBSD is proudly removing GPLed code from the base system, it switches to a GPL-only development tool ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AngryChris (Jul 2, 2021)

I've been using the script written by Chris Wells Using Quarterly Ports on FreeBSD to keep my ports tree in sync with the quarterly branch (this allows, in theory, for more seamless mixing of ports and packages should the need arise -- not that it has yet). Is there a method to determine which git commit the quarterly branch of ports is on so we can clone that, and remain with it, rather than what's current?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2021)

AngryChris said:


> Is there a method to determine which git commit the quarterly branch of ports is on so we can clone that, and remain with it, rather than what's current?


They're branches. Just switch to the correct branch; `git checkout 2021Q2`


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

mtu said:


> The move was done without much consideration for non-developers. The net/gitup port wants replace svnlite(1) in function, but it's not very mature yet.
> 
> Also, consider the irony that just as FreeBSD is proudly removing GPLed code from the base system, it switches to a GPL-only development tool ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


GitHub is not owned by microsoft ? Who knows what alliances can be there and what kind of free software can be deposited there.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 2, 2021)

teo said:


> GitHub is not owned by microsoft ? Who knows what alliances can be there and what kind of free software can be deposited there.



GitHub is owned by Microsoft
Bitbucket is owned by Atlassian
Neither own Git. Don't give Microsoft the satisfaction to think that some people believe that they control (or really have anything to do with) the current most popular VCS.


----------



## astyle (Jul 2, 2021)

Yeah, GitHub.com is owned by Microsoft, but there's also GitLab.com, which is not. The way Git is designed, there's nothing short of money preventing you from starting your own server of publicly hosted master git repos that can be cloned or whatever. FWIW, GNU and FSF host their own, no problem. Getting started with git does *not* come with a requirement for a github.com account.


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

astyle said:


> Yeah, GitHub.com is owned by Microsoft, but there's also GitLab.com, which is not. The way Git is designed, there's nothing short of money preventing you from starting your own server of publicly hosted master git repos that can be cloned or whatever. FWIW, GNU and FSF host their own, no problem. Getting started with git does *not* come with a requirement for a github.com account.


I don't know, on the FreshPorts page for FreeBSD, it says this:


```
gitup Minimalist, dependency-free program to clone/pull git repositories
0.94 net =3      0.90_1
Maintainer: eduardo@FreeBSD.org
Port Added: 2020-12-29 12:53:29
Last Update: 2021-05-19 09:43:54
Commit Hash: af901d8
People watching this port, also watch:: redis, portmaster, postfix, smartmontools, php74
License: BSD2CLAUSE
Description:
A minimalist, dependency-free FreeBSD program to clone/pull git repositories. Intended for non-developers, gitup synchronizes local copies of repositories without the additional overhead that the official git client requires. Because gitup neither uses nor updates the contents of .git directories, the official git client should not be used on repositories cloned or modified with gitup.

WWW: https://github.com/johnmehr/gitup
```





__





						FreshPorts -- net/gitup: Minimalist, dependency-free program to clone/pull git repositories
					

A minimalist, dependency-free FreeBSD program to clone/pull git repositories. Intended for non-developers, gitup synchronizes local copies of repositories without the additional overhead that the official git client requires. Because gitup neither uses nor updates the contents of .git...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## astyle (Jul 2, 2021)

teo said:


> I don't know, on the FreshPorts page for FreeBSD, it says this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Github.com accounts are generally free, which is why people got them. If you don't like the fact that github.com is owned by  Microsoft, nothing prevents you from moving your project to another server. Just remember to do your announcements to the supply chain that you're part of. FWIW, audio/lash is hosted at http://git.savannah.nongnu.org/cgit/lash.git, even though the FreeBSD port does not have a maintainer.

Also - Linus Torvalds, the very guy who invented git in the first place, uses github.com, even though he famously is not a fan of Microsoft.


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

astyle said:


> Github.com accounts are generally free, which is why people got them. If you don't like the fact that github.com is owned by  Microsoft, nothing prevents you from moving your project to another server. Just remember to do your announcements to the supply chain that you're part of. FWIW, audio/lash is hosted at http://git.savannah.nongnu.org/cgit/lash.git, even though the FreeBSD port does not have a maintainer.


I am not a party to anything nor do I make any announcements, I just report here something related to FreeBSD, because I would prefer to use the system on the latest releng/13.0 branch, to have the system up to date with the latest repositories, and not present any vulnerability to the security of the system, as it happens with the quarterly repositories.

I do not have this installed nor do I need it:

# `pkg info -D audio/lash`

```
pkg: No package(s) matching audio/lash
#
```


----------



## astyle (Jul 2, 2021)

teo said:


> I am not a party to anything nor do I make any announcements, I just report here something related to FreeBSD, because I would prefer to use the system on the latest releng/13.0 branch, to have the system up to date with the latest repositories, and not present any vulnerability to the security of the system, as it happens with the quarterly repositories.
> 
> I do not have this installed nor do I need it:
> 
> ...


Re-read comments by SirDice ... Subversion will generally work on your system, but you can't use it to track active FreeBSD development any more.


----------



## teo (Jul 2, 2021)

astyle said:


> Re-read comments by SirDice ... Subversion will generally work on your system, but you can't use it to track active FreeBSD development any more.


In  base/current it does work, I already tried it.


----------



## astyle (Jul 2, 2021)

teo said:


> In  base/current it does work, I already tried it.


That's because it's base/current, not 13-release. Apparently, somebody did not bother to disable subversion on the server that serves up base/current. Different branches.


SirDice said:


> The transition to git was announced a long time ago. Documentation was migrated first, then sources and lastly ports. Everything has moved to git, only 12.x is still also maintained in SVN because that was used during its release cycle. For 13.0 there never was a release in SVN, so there's no requirement for keeping it in SVN.
> 
> GitTransition - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 2, 2021)

mtu said:


> Also, consider the irony that just as FreeBSD is proudly removing GPLed code from the base system, it switches to a GPL-only development tool ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



To an extent, though many places I have dealt with just use sshd as the "git server". So arguably we could say that git's backend derives from OpenBSD's work.

Plus you could use the devel/got client (again from the BSD side).


----------



## teo (Jul 3, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> To an extent, though many places I have dealt with just use sshd as the "git server". So arguably we could say that git's backend derives from OpenBSD's work.
> 
> Plus you could use the devel/got client (again from the BSD side).


Can you inform how to proceed with the download and update of the sources and ports?


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 3, 2021)

teo said:


> Can you inform how to proceed with the download and update of the sources and ports?


Do you mean using git to grab the ports tree?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/subversion.81126/#post-520292

Then you just:


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/got
make install
```


----------



## astyle (Jul 3, 2021)

Got or Git?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2021)

Well, I am not going to change till the Base System changes. When the Base System comes bundled with GIT I will adapt to change and survive.

I have not changed the way I've been doing things, and as usual, it still works for me like I want it to and it is supposed to:

`portsnap fetch update
pkg audit -F
freebsd-update fetch`

Don't make things any harder on yourself than need be, teo, or harder than they are.


----------



## astyle (Jul 4, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> When the Base System comes bundled with GIT I


Base system comes with gitup, which helps you get started...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2021)

Would you please explain why there was such an uproar about people installing a GIT client on their machines if it comes bundled with the Base System? 

It could have a Toyota in there but I want to use the Dodge Charger with Hurst 4 Speed I've been driving the last 16 years. When they remove it I'll drive the Toy, and fix my Drivers Ed Tutorial to reflect it. 

Right now it can be used as usual and I'm not going to change the way I do things or my tutorial till that is no longer the way it is shipped.

Then I'll let the two that stole it make revisions and steal it from them.
No, that's wrong. I'll make the changes and they'll steal it from me. 

I haven't recieved a response or had any success with anything I've done so far. 

The Death Sentence is a little radical compared to my usual online Lesson Plans. But that is an optional plan of action that came to mind for one person. From the Devil, most likely.

I voiced it upstream but they must not be concerned because I have not heard anything from them either. 

But I have already laid out the basis for a guilt trip on them in my letter. 

When the Devil talks, sometime I listen. And i don't hear anyone saying "So sorry... So very sorry..." *sobbing*


----------



## astyle (Jul 4, 2021)

Surprisingly, there are quite a few people who are not aware of major projects like FreeBSD, KDE, Linux kernel, and the like moving to git... Even on these forums, I came across a few people who needed to be reminded of the fact that their cached copy Handbook is outdated, as well... it's flabbergasting. I think that if I did run into someone like that IRL and expressed my flabbergasted amazement at just how oblivious the user is - they would probably sob...


----------



## jmos (Jul 4, 2021)

astyle said:


> Base system comes with gitup, which helps you get started...


I still cannot find gitup in the official, up to date handbook (that describes git itself), and not on my up to date base installations; I still have to install it by port or package. I think you're wrong - gitup doesn't come with the base system. At least currently.


----------



## mer (Jul 4, 2021)

These sound like the discussions that were had on the CVS to SVN transition


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 4, 2021)

I've been using `gitup` and `git` on various machine's /usr/src and /usr/ports and still had to
do about 20 minutes of searching to find again, how to install a /usr/src via git
in the most sparse way on 13-stable this week... and used
`git` fwiw.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 4, 2021)

`git clone -b stable/13 --depth 1 https://git.freebsd.org/src.git src` just so the above post isn't not informative. [ the forum breaks the url in two, ignore... ]


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Tried checking out /usr/src for v13 stable with `git` and `gitup`... the former stalled and hung
consistently before 80 percent complete, switched to the latter, which
after several stalls, completed with no /usr/src... 
	
	



```
gitup: load_object: local file /usr/src/sys/contrib/openzfs/scripts/zfs-images not found
```
, this after 295MB or so downloaded which vanished...
....................................
Someone knows how to continue-where-left-off and/or --ignore-error
.....................................
Or, in case the fixes aren't readily available, if the man pages could include
where to download or ftp src.txz and how to extract it as
a workaround.
EDIT:   the file above could not be extracted without errors. These three
problems solved by an `rsync` from a known good source. 
Buildworld was then able to proceed with the help of recent settings from
 a thread in this forum to thin it down.


----------

